# New Member!!!!



## matthew.hype (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey everyone!  I'm a new member to the site/forum and wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Matt and love working out and being healthy.  If you have any questions on fitness and exercise, feel free to ask as I have a B.S. & M.S. in exercise science.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*matthew.hype* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome! What's your opinion of fasted low-intensity aerobic workouts for losing fat? Do you think it really helps to encourage use of fat stores over carbohydrate fuel? I'm going to try to lose weight over the winter (instead of gaining it, for a change), and I'd heard that doing a bit of exercise before breakfast (instead of after breakfast, as I usually do), is a strategy to maximize fat loss.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## swollen (Sep 19, 2011)

What's up brah.!, welcome to the forum!


----------



## brazey (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jameswarr211 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the post!


lose weight in a week


----------



## jameswarr211 (Sep 19, 2011)

By the way, I'm a newbie here..


----------



## pepepepino0721 (Sep 20, 2011)

*hey guys! newbie here...*

wazup?! im really new here...the need to be here comes from my unanswered questions about using roids. Im a filipino..and in our place...roids are really a taboo...i can't find any good information about it.  

I've been working out for 4 years now...but its only been 1 year since i've trained seriously (proper program, supplements and diet). I'm 5'5..21 years old..and i weigh 72kg. I just finished my doing sustanon 250, 500mg per week. and i gained 10kg. i did it for 8weeks...my bulking phase.

now i've got a lot of question about my second cycle...im planning to do another cycle of sustanon together with winstrol. however im not sure on how long to wait in between cycles...the dosages are a concern too. i really hope you guys can help me as soon as you can...im really confused about this. tnx guys!!!!


----------



## pepepepino0721 (Sep 20, 2011)

hi onefastlady...its my first tym here so pardon  my ignorance to the whole forum technicality.


my opinion about  fasted low-intensity aerobic workouts for losing fat is that though its quite effective (i've done it before and got good results), i believe that hi intensity but short cardio workouts are the best for burning fat and saving muscle. try sprinting intervals...sprint then walk...sprint then walk...do this for 10-20mins. i believe that its much better than low-intensity aerobic workouts.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 20, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## vwgti (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Your education rocks


----------



## matthew.hype (Sep 26, 2011)

onefastlady said:


> Welcome! What's your opinion of fasted low-intensity aerobic workouts for losing fat? Do you think it really helps to encourage use of fat stores over carbohydrate fuel? I'm going to try to lose weight over the winter (instead of gaining it, for a change), and I'd heard that doing a bit of exercise before breakfast (instead of after breakfast, as I usually do), is a strategy to maximize fat loss.



Fasted workouts are something of a controversial subject where there is information that backs it up and doesn't at the same time.  

Personally, I don't like long duration low-intensity workouts, you can just as much of an effect with high-intensity, shorter duration workouts.  Interval training such as HIIT can have as much, if not more of an effect on fat loss, due to it's post exercise effect on heart rate and oxygen consumption.  Make the most of your time by working hard!  On recovery days, then you can do your low-intensity work to give your body and muscles something different...


----------



## matthew.hype (Sep 26, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to the board.  Your education rocks




Thanks Gena!!!!


----------



## musclemeds (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  Take some time to look around.


----------



## mathewhogard (Sep 28, 2011)

I am too new join here. Hope i will enjoy here.


----------



## Throgs (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome bro.


----------



## Qanza (Sep 29, 2011)

Yo welcome


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 29, 2011)

matthew.hype said:


> Fasted workouts are something of a controversial subject where there is information that backs it up and doesn't at the same time.
> 
> Personally, I don't like long duration low-intensity workouts, you can just as much of an effect with high-intensity, shorter duration workouts. Interval training such as HIIT can have as much, if not more of an effect on fat loss, due to it's post exercise effect on heart rate and oxygen consumption. Make the most of your time by working hard! On recovery days, then you can do your low-intensity work to give your body and muscles something different...


 
Low intensity and high intensity exercise both burn calories, but they definitely burn calories differently... low intensity, my body is mostly running on fat, but at high intensity the fuel of choice becomes carbs.  Fat, while plentiful, can't be metabolized into energy quickly enough to keep up with demand at high intensity. Glycogen is a more limited fuel source, but is more easily converted to energy.

VO2max testing (I've done it) is interesting.. the RER (respiratory exchange ratio) actually indicates what fuel mix you are burning at what intensity. But is one workout type better than the other at helping you drop body fat? I do both, as you suggest, because I have the time and enthusiasm to spend about 10-15 hours a week working out. My girlfirends, though, mostly do those high intensity quickie workouts... and still struggle with weight. Maybe quick but fasted workouts is the way to go for them?

My theory is that burning up your carbs (muscle glycogen) causes blood sugar to drop and makes you hungry, so you wind up eating to replace the carbs. Very necessary, too, if you're planning on doing another effective workout the next or same day.  Even if you're on a strict diet, I bet your body gets more efficient with the calories when you're going hungry (better absoption in the intestines, maybe less heat waste). On the other hand, I don't think my body tends to 'miss' the fat quite as much; once it's gone, it's gone. It's not like I feel constantly hungry just because I'm thin, or that I don't feel hungry ever if I'm carrying extra fat.  

That's kind of why I was thinking that a fasted workout might be worth adding in to accelerate my fat loss... get to that fat-burning place right away, save the glycogen for my regular workout later in the day. Worth a try, I guess!


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 29, 2011)

pepepepino0721 said:


> .
> 
> 
> my opinion about fasted low-intensity aerobic workouts for losing fat is that though its quite effective (i've done it before and got good results), i believe that hi intensity but short cardio workouts are the best for burning fat and saving muscle. try sprinting intervals...sprint then walk...sprint then walk...do this for 10-20mins. i believe that its much better than low-intensity aerobic workouts.


 
Good to hear that it worked for you... I need that motivation to workout before breakfast... I like breakfast too much and like to eat as soon as I wake up!

Yes, I could definitely see that intensity is needed to maintain muscle. Sprint intervals probably do provide both the intensity and the fat-burning.


----------



## Madmann (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## attodd (Oct 2, 2011)

welcome to the greatest place ever


----------



## Ehull2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------

